# No Permit for me...DAMN IT!



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well according to Kansas Attorney General Phill Klien... I won't be able to obtain a CCW permit. 

" The bill will disqualify anyone who has ever been convicted . placed on diversion, or adjudicated for a felony (adult or juvenile) in any jurisdiction."

"or been convicted, placed on diversion, or adjudicated in any jurisdiction for a misdemeanor under the Uniform Controlled Substances Act."

Well this mean because when I was a teenager and got busted for a joint (misdemeanor possesion) and took a CD from this assholes car (class C felony for auto burglary) and have been an outstanding...and tax paying citzen since.....and have the certified training course for my 45, I can't legally carry a gun to protect me and my family.

DOES THIS SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF BULL SHIT TO ANYONE ELSE???


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

That sux...sorry about that. Have you thought about seeing a lawyer?


----------



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

No..but I'm sure there is anything they can do.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

sick45 said:


> No..but I'm sure there is anything they can do.


You never know until you ask.


----------



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

well....even if i get it exsponged from my record...it does not matter...the Attorney General can look at even closed records.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry dude


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

What about getting a license from another state that has reciprocity with KS?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Reciprocity hasn't been defined yet - though it looks like Kansas is tending to follow the Texas model.

On the issue at hand; Kline doesn't seem the kind of guy to ignore a long clean good-citizen record, and, quoting him from a radio interview several weeks ago, he "..is the sole arbiter' in regards allowing permits and the means and methods of issuing them. That means, among other things, local police can't stand in the way. I believe it also gives him some latitude regarding criminal records.

I think it would be worth the time to talk to a lawyer.

And another thing - laws evolve over time, and these laws tend to relax a bit as the streets remain bloodless. It's happened that way in other states.

Still, these things have to be tested.

Clint


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

well....even if i get it exsponged from my record...it does not matter...the Attorney General can look at even closed records

Get a lawyer and get this exsponged . Even if can't get a permit I don't thing you can own a fire arm with the (class C felony for auto burglary)

We had to do for my wife she took a potted plant off a porch as a joke. was 19 She was charged and we went to buy her a pistol at 40 and came back NO on check. Because of it. 
Think about jobs you might want down road Get a Lawyer


----------



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well as far as that goes I already have legally purchased a firearm....I bought my 45 at a local gun shop...and I got a delay on my application...but 1 day later it was ok'd....wich is weird because since then i have bought 2 more gun...and both times got a delay on my app...but 1 day later got the ok....

has this happened to anyone else?

also if I'm ok to legally buy a gun...why can't i legally carry one?

Got to love our government!!! 

ohh yeah i got that felony when i was a teen ...so it should be closed right?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I don't know the politics in KS but think about asking your senators or congressmen if their pro gun for their help. I was having trouble getting my VA health and a lawyer said he could help but would cost close to 2K and he wanted 1k up front. I wrote my Senator and had my medical in two weeks free. If your a mamber call the NRA and ask for advice. The last route is a lawyer. I would also ask your local PD to run a criminal check on you and see what pops up. I never have been in trouble but my name was link to distance non blood family members with stuff like duis and other stuff. Told not to worry, they don't look at that unless they are hunting you down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

That's stupid that they dig up things like that about your past when you were a kid/teen. I sure hope I have no trouble getting to buy a gun when I turn 18 because of my juvenile record.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Maser......

If you have an extensive history...... you will have issues obtaining a purchase permit. Were you convicted of any of your offenses?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

sick45,

I am compelled to comment on your flash of anger and your choice of language. They do carry an air of imaturity or instability on reading your complaint.

I would suggest you choose your words more carefully and control you temper better. This will get you much further, and quicker, than a rant.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In 1 way or another, our actions can haunt us the rest of our lives...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well,Im glad Bob said it first  but Im an ex LEO and I feel a felony record is a felony record,period.I dont know you so I cant say it would recur but the averages arent in favor of your side of it. I believe THAT is what the A.G. in your state is looking at


----------



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well thanks for all your input...except the old timers that don't see my point...
I'm not a criminal but i am treated like one. so if the government...won't let me carry legally fine...I don't "HAVE" to follow anyones rules...I will still pack.

As for the ex-pig...you dont know me...so don't asume im gonna commit another crime....and wow I stole a CD out of a guys car....who by the way deserved it....for planting nails face up behind a fence I used to jump over....I got 2 in my foot as did my brother....HE got off lucky...should have broke his head open...but i don't choose violence! so im the criminal... ohh don't forget I got busted with a joint of grass........ I should be on Americas Most Wanted....cause I'm a hard core criminal. LOL!!! well all i know is I'm a proud father...and will protect my family....period.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

*I can't help but say....*



sick45 said:


> Well thanks for all your input...except the old timers that don't see my point...
> I'm not a criminal but i am treated like one. so if the government...won't let me carry legally fine...I don't "HAVE" to follow anyones rules...I will still pack.
> 
> As for the ex-pig...you dont know me...so don't asume im gonna commit another crime....and wow I stole a CD out of a guys car....who by the way deserved it....for planting nails face up behind a fence I used to jump over....I got 2 in my foot as did my brother....HE got off lucky...should have broke his head open...but i don't choose violence! so im the criminal... ohh don't forget I got busted with a joint of grass........ I should be on Americas Most Wanted....cause I'm a hard core criminal. LOL!!! well all i know is I'm a proud father...and will protect my family....period.


that the level of maturity you have so far displayed ("ex-pig") tells me that the state of Kansas may be correct in not issuing you a CCW...I don't believe that your prior convictions are the sole reason for denial...I think it goes deeper than that; you are a fther you say?...well, continue to obey the laws, and DON'T "pack", as that will get you in a world of hurt, and leave your child without a father...think before you speak.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

sick45 said:


> Well thanks for all your input...except the old timers that don't see my point...
> I'm not a criminal but i am treated like one. so if the government...won't let me carry legally fine...I don't "HAVE" to follow anyones rules...I will still pack.
> 
> As for the ex-pig...you dont know me...so don't asume im gonna commit another crime....and wow I stole a CD out of a guys car....who by the way deserved it....for planting nails face up behind a fence I used to jump over....I got 2 in my foot as did my brother....HE got off lucky...should have broke his head open...but i don't choose violence! so im the criminal... ohh don't forget I got busted with a joint of grass........ I should be on Americas Most Wanted....cause I'm a hard core criminal. LOL!!! well all i know is I'm a proud father...and will protect my family....period.


Ok... before I go off on my diatribe - remember 1 thing - You came to this board and complained about your situation - inviting reponding comments by doing so...

What is sad is your comments - You are an angry young man. You don't need to be carrying a gun... No one here on this thread insulted you either; but, you chose to insult others here.



sick45 said:


> I'm not a criminal but i am treated like one....I will still pack.


Brilliant statement here - see, you act like a criminal.



sick45 said:


> wow I stole a CD out of a guys car....who by the way deserved it....


Nice rationalizing of things...

All this goes to show you that you are not mature enough to carry a gun legally, and with your current attitude, I will make a bet that you haven't seen your last run in with the law.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

sick45 said:


> Well thanks for all your input...except the old timers that don't see my point...
> I'm not a criminal but i am treated like one. *so if the government...won't let me carry legally fine...I don't "HAVE" to follow anyones rules...I will still pack*.
> 
> As for the ex-pig...you dont know me...*so don't asume im gonna commit another crime*....and wow I stole a CD out of a guys car....who by the way deserved it....for planting nails face up behind a fence I used to jump over....I got 2 in my foot as did my brother....HE got off lucky...should have broke his head open...but i don't choose violence! so im the criminal... ohh don't forget I got busted with a joint of grass........ I should be on Americas Most Wanted....cause I'm a hard core criminal. LOL!!! well all i know is I'm a proud father...and will protect my family....period.


Wow.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Personally, upon further though, I think he is just a troll - here to cause problems for his further amusement - he's probably making this stuff up...


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Please do not lump all of us JayHawkers in the same boat as sick45, most of us are pretty cool here in KS!


----------



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

well i have not been denied yet...im just going off the attorney generals page of the new law.....and maturity has nothing to do with language....cops are pigs...they are like animals on power trips...they don't care about me or my family...they are bullies...and no help..instead of fighting crime they tax our asses for stupid crap...they need to be looking for murders...and rapists...if you look at the sex offenders in my area of KANSAS ...it would make you sick....hell they got these creeps living at the same addresses...in one apartment area there are 6 convicted rapists and child molesters...so yes im gonna pack "if" I do get denied...and there is no legal way for me to obtain a permit...so F pigs F the government and F*ck YOU!!!

AND YES IM MAD....Is it or is it not our 2nd Ammendment right to bear arms?

Guess not all you believe that....well I do...no matter what ANYONE says....
Wake up people....its time for a revolution! or we can continue being raped by our own government! we don't have rights anymore...we are allowed privliges...if they think we deserver them..

SO IM OUT OF THIS F"cking colum...don't wanna hang out with a bunch of F*cking traders....remember there are a bunch of people out there like me...so watch who the f*ck you mess with....might just get it!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought about deleting your post - but I think we should leave it - it just goes to show what kind of person you are. No need to delete it


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I thought about deleting your post - but I think we should leave it - it just goes to show what kind of person you are. No need to delete it


+1

I agree, no need to be 'nazis' about this type of thing. Let a fellas words speak for themselves.

Sick, you sir, need a MAJOR attitude adjustment.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

sick45 said:


> SO IM OUT OF THIS F"cking colum...don't wanna hang out with a bunch of F*cking traders....remember there are a bunch of people out there like me...so watch who the f*ck you mess with....might just get it!!!!


Wow, nothing better than empty threats on the internet.    

Here's a parting gift for you.

[IMG:640:480:e70cfc54a9]http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/5008/dictionary8oy.jpg[/img:e70cfc54a9]


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

P I G
Patience (for morons)
Integrity (I speak the truth)
Guts ( I have served my country,state and home town with MY life on the line for those like YOU)
PIG...Thanx for the compliment havent heard it for a long time :-D :-D :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

O yeah....Did I quit Law enforcement too soon???Are the cops deciding who gets taxed and how much now???? Rats I wonder if Im too old to get back into it :-D :-D


----------

